# Gopro HD camera



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

I always wanted to get one of these cameras. How do you like it? I know Sam's or Costco used to sell a package deal but IDK if they do anymore. Where did you pic up yours? and How much??

Info much appreciated


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I got mine from Cycle gear they put them on sale all the time make sure you buy the extra grab bag of mounts. I have those things stuck all over the place


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Makin Moves, I just checked there websit seems like they are going at the average price of $299. My question is which one you guys suggest or would be most suitable for filming fishing/spear fishing/mountain bike riding. 

Those are the main uses I'd have for it.

Are there any major differences?


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I got mine off craigslist for 175, its the surf hero, brand new..
I love it though i plan to use it spearfishing in the keys this july, if you get one i would spend the few extra bucks for the full HD and make sure you research the memory cardto use, it makes a big defferance..


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I have the go pro hero it came with a water proof case and a open case. I use the water proof case on the boat and the other one I use on my dirt bike. The just had it on sale for like 275 the other week. Also go to go pro.com and sign up the give away a go pro and all the accessories the make for it


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

some clips of us getting after it at croom http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXPV90-Ug7I   and clips on the boat in the keys http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unUxbrRUnAA&feature=related rear view http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0wXdaw-lQ4&feature=related underwater view http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWdfm9rc3_w&feature=related


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

damn brother you got a steal at 175! i gotta find me a deal like that!

sweet vids and nice bike. im going to sign up and check out there site and see what i can get out of it 

thanks again guys and stay filming


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

my bad 275 ;D


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I got mine for 175 new... Lol


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

lol if yall dont mind keepin' your eyes peeled for me i'd appreciate it!
[smiley=1-crazy-eyes.gif]


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Check orlando craigslist, i saw one for $170 a few days ago


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

is that the same one you have? will it work for what i want?>


Edit: I just called the guy and he said he just sold it. But he is in the gym business and has clients that are snowboarders who can get the GoPro at a little bit of a discounted price. He's sending me a price list so i'll be sure to share with you guys to decide if its worth it.


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

I was actually looking into one of those a few days ago. My concern is that the camera itself looked kind of cheapy but the photos actually don't look bad. Does it come standard with the wide angle lens? Also on their website I see it listed for 179.99 for the standard.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I bought the GoPro Hero 960 and got it in the mail on Monday. It was $179 and came with the housing, camera, head mount, and a few other helmet/adhesive mounts. From what I was told it is the same exact camera as the $300 cameras EXCEPT for the fact it does not shoot 1080p HD @60 fps. It does shoot 960p HD @30 fps. Basically no difference if you dont plan on showing videos on a screen over 50" or do super slow motion video editing. I am still playing with it, but below are a few of the almost 2000 images I shot with it this week. Most I converted to B&W, but the color images look great too. I'm a sucker for B&W. Enjoy.  ;D


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

The other diff between the two is the expansion port on the back of the camera..


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, that too.... ;D


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I am looking at the Contour ...

Don't have the Buxx yet but when I do ...


http://contour.com/products/waterproof-case


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Another contender  LOL


http://driftinnovation.com/


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

more GoPro pics.....


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

nice pics man, does the battery on the gopro last what they say it last (2.5 hours i believe)


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I havnt had it on from a full charge to dead, so im really not sure, it last all day though between video and pics


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

couple randoms.... still need to get a good video/photo editing program......
































































....................






























































































































































































































































......................


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

CT, did you set it up so it took random pictures every certain amount of seconds? I know it has that feature but was wondering if thats what you had it set up with. Also what mount for you have for your poling platform?


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

i set it up to take pics every 2 seconds. you can have it setup at your choice of 2, 5, 10, 30, or 60 second intervals, until the SD card is full. i turned it on going out the inlet and a little of the beach cruise, then once i hooked into a fish i turned it on again.....

i siliconed the mount that it is attached to in the box to under my poling platform. im sure any of the 3M adhesive mounts would have worked, but being as it would be mounted upside down, i wanted a little larger adhesive surface area.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

gotcha, thanks for the info! cant wait to get mine in.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I use the suction cup that comes with it. The underneath of my platform is a painted surface and it holds on no problem


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> I use the suction cup that comes with it. The underneath of my platform is a painted surface and it holds on no problem


even while running?? i guess worst case you could put a little safety wire on it and attach it to the platform for a just in case scenario


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

yea Ive done it on both boats and its worked out real good, But a little fishing string tied to the go pro and then to the platform would be a good idea


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

$140.00 for the gopro hd hero used once but doesnt have box with an 8gb sd card.

Deal or No Deal?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

does it have the water proof case and any extras with it


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Thats a deal even with out the waterproof case, a case is 40 bucks, youd be in at 180 and a memory card isnt cheap depending on what class it is, but i would saythats a deal


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

i asked him to list everything he has that comes with it but hes hasn't replied yet. hopefully it comes with the waterproof case


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

waterproof case is included along with all the original accessories they come with charger etc.

im thinking this is the best deal im going to find


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

great deal jump on it


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

yea im trying to talk the guy into shipping it, hes in lantana and im in polk county but im trying to make it down there for the tournament in flamingo next saturday


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

I like! ^


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

CT- cool pic bro, what program did you use to edit?
and btw i didnt end up getting the one for 140...it started getting to shady and i told the guy no.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

hey caucasian, in your first post of pics is that guy fishing on the shore happen to be at the tarpon pond in t-ville. Just looked like a similar place but wasn't too sure... Sorry to derail the thread however if it is not.. Nice pics and hope to grab one up soon.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Just so happens it is


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtsZPLspMUA go pro on the helmet. We put the gps on the bike were running 70 mph down the straits ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Here is a quick video I made the other day of my kid swimming.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K83tE1p3NQg


----------

